# How to trot up a cat?



## Meowy Catkin (12 June 2019)

I suppose the answer is 'with great difficulty'. 

The cats have been through the wars a bit with one being bitten by a rat (we think) on the tail and another having an eye ulcer. So after much time at the Vets and struggling to give medication, we have a healing tail wound and a recovering eye. All good except Kasp (tail wound) also looked about 1/10 lame in trot on his OF. No issue with the leg was found and of course with all this rain he's rested the leg very well. But how do I trot him up to see if the lameness has gone or not?

It's a real quandary.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (12 June 2019)

Chase after him with a worming tablet ðŸ™ˆ

Your thread title made me chuckle but seriously poor kitty - hope he's better soon ðŸ±


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 June 2019)

A good idea, but he thwarts me by hiding.  He's too clever for his own good.


----------



## Rumtytum (12 June 2019)

Poor Kasp! Could you get someone to hold him on the floor with you crouching down several paces away with a handful of his favourite tasty treat?  Kasp is then released and in theory should trot to you and treat... however being a cat this is unlikely to happen, he will more probably sit/lie down and refuse to budge or walk slowly away in the opposite direction


----------



## D66 (12 June 2019)

Our cat comes to call... and a Dreamie cat treat.  Her recall is actually better than the dogs.
You could try putting her food down, let her see it, and then put her down on the floor some distance away.


----------



## ycbm (12 June 2019)

I don't know, but when you find out PLEASE post a video ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ycbm (12 June 2019)

PS sorry the cats aren't well!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 June 2019)

I'll try with the video, it'll be a laugh!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 June 2019)

Will he chase a ball or similar?


----------



## SEL (12 June 2019)

Tried it in the vets earlier this year. Place cat on floor and wait for her to try and escape whilst watching intensely.

Cat sulks and refuses to move.

Vet gives up and injects cat equivalent of bute. Bill is as bad as a lameness eval in a horse.

Cat still "off" but can scale a 6ft fence so guessing it's not that bad.


----------



## Rosemary28 (12 June 2019)

One of mine (the one in my avatar) trots away from me when she is injured (she is the only one who has been injured *touch wood*, her scaredy sister is ok so far...), because I am the one that puts cream on/gives tablets/washes poorly paws etc. OH is the great protector, so all I would need to do is walk towards her and wait for her to run to him!

Sorry that the cats are poorly, hope they are feeling better soon!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (12 June 2019)

Hehe.  I would try with Dreamies.


----------



## ester (12 June 2019)

lunge whip, cat follows lunge whip lash round in circles, job done, you just need to get the right speed.


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 June 2019)

I think you need to ask Adorable Alice for tips. Iâ€™m sure that I recall her posting about lunging the yard cat as well as a horse .

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/whoa-i-said-whoa-you-twit.757352/#post-13688532


----------



## ester (12 June 2019)

haha, same thoughts 

ours lunged beautifully!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 June 2019)

I tried lunging him. His friend was much more enthusiastic and I could have taken lots of footage of the wrong cat trotting. 

So from this rather unenthusiastic lunging, is my cat lame?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 June 2019)

At least his tail is wagging well, when he first had the bite it was hanging limp and he wouldn't move it at all. So he's definitely much better in that way.


----------



## Mule (12 June 2019)

Rumtytum said:



			Poor Kasp! Could you get someone to hold him on the floor with you crouching down several paces away with a handful of his favourite tasty treat?  Kasp is then released and in theory should trot to you and treat... however being a cat this is unlikely to happen, he will more probably sit/lie down and refuse to budge or walk slowly away in the opposite direction 

Click to expand...

I love their contrariness


----------



## Mule (12 June 2019)

If he's the grey I'd say he is a bit lame. Not very but I do see it ðŸˆ


----------



## ester (12 June 2019)

I'm sorry but that is brilliant  . If he is I'd be just ignoring it at this present time.


----------



## D66 (12 June 2019)

Yes, a bit, and he is reluctant to move.  Is that normal?
That video made me dizzy.


----------



## SEL (12 June 2019)

I do think he isn't quite right behind. I thought off hind to start, but not sure. Is he usually reluctant to run after stuff? Might have strained something.

Btw - if you say looks bilaterally lame behind to a small animal vet you get an odd look.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (12 June 2019)

Don't know about lame but they're bloody gorgeous!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 June 2019)

ETA - yes, the grey one. 

Kasper would have been more enthusiastic if the other cat hadn't been there as Kasp is quite shy, where as Dragon's Bane is very bold and forward. 

Sorry about making people dizzy. 

I'll keep an eye on him and hopefully he'll just continue to get better. What he was doing hunting rats I have no idea. This is the cat who once proudly gave me a caterpillar after all. DB on the other hand probably could take on a dragon...


----------



## Rumtytum (12 June 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Don't know about lame but they're bloody gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

i think so too!


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 June 2019)

Gorgeous cats! I agree that the grey is a little bit â€˜offâ€™ but not too bad, Iâ€™d have said. He was using his tail well which must be a good sign after his injury.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 June 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (12 June 2019)

DRAGON'S BANE!!!


----------



## Theocat (12 June 2019)

I also agree he's off.

My junior car has been off behind for some time: just a bit of a John Wayne walk intitally. Wouldn't move at the vets, but had a "pain" reaction to having two thumbs very firmly and suddenly pressed into her hips (I am not convinced it wasn't just surprise). X rays showed nothing. She can still climb fences but in the last few weeks is starting to get a bit clumsy in things like getting off my knee, but still nothing you can really capture on video or that will display at a vet. 

I will be really interested to hear if you pinpoint anything with yours!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 June 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			DRAGON'S BANE!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yep... it's his proper registered name as chosen by the breeder and because no one can think of anything better, he doesn't have a proper nickname.

He's very, very, very naughty.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 June 2019)

Theocat said:



			I also agree he's off.

My junior car has been off behind for some time: just a bit of a John Wayne walk intitally. Wouldn't move at the vets, but had a "pain" reaction to having two thumbs very firmly and suddenly pressed into her hips (I am not convinced it wasn't just surprise). X rays showed nothing. She can still climb fences but in the last few weeks is starting to get a bit clumsy in things like getting off my knee, but still nothing you can really capture on video or that will display at a vet. 

I will be really interested to hear if you pinpoint anything with yours!
		
Click to expand...

The fact that cats hide their issues so well at the vets, even if it's by refusing to move, makes it so hard for the vet to see the true picture.

I hope your cat is sound again soon.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 June 2019)

Gorgeous pussy cats. I hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Mule (12 June 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			DRAGON'S BANE!!!
		
Click to expand...

Cool name


----------



## cava14una (13 June 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Don't know about lame but they're bloody gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes I agree totally they are really handsome cats. Do think grey one is going a bit short though.


----------



## DSB (13 June 2019)

Stepping short ,near fore?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 June 2019)

DSB said:



			Stepping short ,near fore?
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad that other people think he's NQR. Cats move just that bit quicker than a horse and I do find it makes it a bit harder to identify when it's subtle.

If I'm feeling brave, I'll try to get another video in a few days to see if he's improved.


----------



## cava14una (13 June 2019)

He hasn't got an injury to one of his claws has he?? What breed are they?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 June 2019)

cava14una said:



			He hasn't got an injury to one of his claws has he?? What breed are they?
		
Click to expand...

No, nothing is visibly wrong externally (other than the healing bite wound which is on his tail near his pelvis). I do wonder if it's a soft tissue issue?

Kasp is an Egyptian Mau and DB is an Ocicat.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (13 June 2019)

The thread title made me laugh a lot,  sorry to hear hes a little unsound how old is he could it be a slight touch of arthritis/ a little stiffness? 

Also sorry it probably shouldn't but the video is hilarious I like how the one you didn't need was lunging beautifully and the one you did need was the more reluctant!!

One of mine is on a diet and so trying to give her extra exercise,  people who say you cant make horses do something they dont want to do will think they are easy compared to cats!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (13 June 2019)

Also Dragons Bane is a superb name ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 June 2019)

Kasper is 8yo IIRC.


----------



## cava14una (14 June 2019)

Really hard when there is just "something" not right. Hope you get it sorted


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 June 2019)

Tihama said:



			Chase after him with a worming tablet ðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

The last time I tried to worm mine using the "pill method", it was a bit like that scene from the Exorcist when the Priest tries to administer Holy Communion to the Demon.

Seriously, hope your puss comes right soon; like equine lameness, there is pain somewhere and/or something going on - tis just a matter of finding it! If only they could talk.......


----------



## ester (14 June 2019)

Faracat said:



			I'm glad that other people think he's NQR. Cats move just that bit quicker than a horse and I do find it makes it a bit harder to identify when it's subtle.

If I'm feeling brave, I'll try to get another video in a few days to see if he's improved.
		
Click to expand...

yes yes please do, it right cheered me up


----------



## chaps89 (15 June 2019)

If fat cat is another room and I open the cupboard door to his cupboard and just think of getting food out he seems to know and comes trotting straight through. How food reactive is Kaspar, would he likely do the same and could you be ready waiting to video?
They're both very beautiful though, I'm sorry they've been in the wars.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 June 2019)

A quick update. 

He looks much sounder now to me and the scab over his tail wound has fallen off and it looks to have healed perfectly so hopefully he's fully over this injury/injuries now. 

No vid yet as the rain caught me out yesterday, but I'll try to get one soon and hopefully you'll all confirm that he looks sound now too.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 July 2019)

So we are a month after Kasper looked fully better and his wound opened up again. He's at the Vets and is waiting for an x-ray to check for a foreign body. He was so frightened when I left him there and I feel terrible.


----------



## Rosemary28 (23 July 2019)

Oh no, poor Kasper


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 July 2019)

I'll update later when I know what the Vet has found. 

My stomach is in knots with worry. Our old Burmese had a lot of Vet visits due to his health issues. It never gets easier.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (23 July 2019)

It's horrible isn't it, I started crying when I had to hand Daisy over for her dental surgery last month.  Hope Kaspar is ok, he will be so pleased to see you later!


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 July 2019)

Fingers crossed for Kasper, and take care of yourself too, OP.


----------



## windand rain (23 July 2019)

My puss had a lame leg on and off it came up in a lump so off to the vet we went he had antibiotics and an abcess drained it kept coming back until one day I was holding him under the tap washing off the pus and as I grabbed him (he didnt like water) a cats tooth shot out of his hole in his leg after that it healed no bother


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 July 2019)

A tooth! Oh wow.

No news yet, but if there is something in there, I hope that they find it and get it out... especially if it's a tooth!


----------



## Rumtytum (23 July 2019)

Poor Kasper, and poor Faracat having to leave the little lad. Even though itâ€™s the best place it must have been heartbreaking. Am hoping very much something/tooth is found and removed asap so he can come home.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 July 2019)

I have been able to bring him home which he is very pleased about. He is ravenous and has eaten about four times his normal serving. 

He has a bigger hole than the original one now that it has been cleaned up. Unfortunately the x-rays didn't show a foreign object or bone chip. The vertebrae under the bite wound looks infected so he has six weeks of a different antibiotic and then another x-ray. It wasn't discussed but I'm assuming that if the infection doesn't go that he'll need his tail amputated right near the pelvis. 

I feel so guilty. He had an emergency vet consultation within half an hour of the original injury and two follow up appointments. I still feel guilty. An x-ray was mentioned as a possibility, but taking a 'terrified of the vet' cat for an x-ray of a healed wound that looked great with no pain response on palpation and full movement returned just didn't seem necessary at the time. Hindsight makes fools of us all I suppose.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (23 July 2019)

Glad he's back home with you.  I also felt dreadful guilt when vets told me about Daisy's advanced dental disease and her having to have loads of them extracted (the main reason I was in floods of tears at the vets).  I still feel guilty every time I watch her eat.  I think feeling guilty is part and parcel of pet ownership.  

Fingers crossed the antibiotics take effect and it all heals up nicely.  Have a nice big glass of booze/bar of chocolate/bag of sweeties/pizza* this evening!

* Delete as appropriate (or not at all)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 July 2019)

I'll have all the chocolate please...


----------



## Apercrumbie (23 July 2019)

Don't beat yourself up - you didn't do anything wrong and have just been unlucky. I'm sure he'll heal up in no time, particularly if he keeps up that appetite!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 July 2019)

Poor puss cat. I hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Rumtytum (24 July 2019)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Poor puss cat. I hope he recovers soon.
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t feel guilty. My Pushkar cat was extremely nervous,  hated the vet and  Iâ€™d have done the same as you ref the suggestion of an X-ray. Fingers crossed Kaspar will recover well now. Great that he has a huge appetite, always a good sign in a feline ðŸ˜Š.


----------



## ycbm (24 July 2019)

Please don't feel guilty F, I can't imagine many of us would have done anything differently than you did. Fingers crossed he keeps his tail ðŸ¤ž


----------



## Rosemary28 (24 July 2019)

As others have said, please please don't feel guilty. I would have done the same as you; my puss is terrified of going in the cat box. I really hope he keeps his tail; I'm thinking of you and him.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 July 2019)

Thanks everyone.

He's bright as a button this morning having slept on my pillow all night (with that thunderstorm keeping me awake he had lots of hugs) and he isn't over washing his wound which is great. I'm just hoping that the antibiotic does its job now.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (24 July 2019)

Aw bless him! Keep us updated ðŸ‘


----------



## Rumtytum (24 July 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Aw bless him! Keep us updated ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Yes, please do ðŸ‘


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 July 2019)

A couple of pics from earlier this evening. 

Taking it easy in this heat and a close up of the reopened wound.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (24 July 2019)

He's so cute!


----------



## Mule (25 July 2019)

Faracat said:



			A couple of pics from earlier this evening.

Taking it easy in this heat and a close up of the reopened wound.
		
Click to expand...

He's gorgeous ðŸ˜»


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 July 2019)

What a lovely chap he is, Faracat.

I hope that the new meds kick in soon and that heâ€™ll be on the mend.


----------



## Rumtytum (25 July 2019)

You know what a fan I am of Kasper, heâ€™s gorgeous and the wound looks clean. Crossing fingers for a speedy recovery


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 July 2019)

Rumtytum said:



			You know what a fan I am of Kasper, heâ€™s gorgeous and the wound looks clean. Crossing fingers for a speedy recovery
		
Click to expand...

I've been very pleased with him as he has been washing the wound but not over washing it if that makes sense? No 'lampshade' needed thankfully.


----------



## Rumtytum (25 July 2019)

Faracat said:



			I've been very pleased with him as he has been washing the wound but not over washing it if that makes sense? No 'lampshade' needed thankfully.
		
Click to expand...

Kasper is gorgeous and sensible ðŸ˜Š. Whatâ€™s happened to the pics of him which used to come up under your posts?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 July 2019)

Photobucket put a massive logo over my old avatars and signatures. I have been slowly (they don't like to let me into the site to look at my own photos *grrrr*) trying to save any photos that I don't have saved elsewhere onto my laptop so that I can have them logo free. I'll have a look and see if I have managed to get the cat ones moved yet.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 July 2019)

I found one.


----------



## Rumtytum (25 July 2019)

Faracat said:



			I found one.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the one I love! He looks so noble and all-seeing ðŸ˜Š.


----------



## ycbm (25 July 2019)

That little hole looks so innocuous, doesn't it?  Fingers crossed the infection is gone and heckeeps his tail, the pretty boy.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 July 2019)

The original bite wasn't much bigger. It just goes to show that as we know with horses, a small wound that looks  like it should cause no trouble can actually be a terrible thing if it is deep.


----------



## Rosemary28 (25 July 2019)

Glad he is feeling better, my girls are not impressed with this heat.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 July 2019)

I should have asked the Vet to give him a hunter clip!  

You know it's hot when even the cats are melting.


----------



## Rosemary28 (25 July 2019)

I got home yesterday and they were both flat out on the kitchen floor - they were so hot they couldn't even get excited about food!


----------



## Shady (27 July 2019)

Just caught up with Faracat and I have no idea how I missed it.
Don't beat yourself up. You've done a grand job with him and sometimes the weeniest bite or scratch can cause the worst problem. Sounds like Kasper just needed a stronger/ longer/ different sort of antibiotic. I'm sure he will be fine now. xxxx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 July 2019)

Thanks Shady.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 August 2019)

So Kasper had another long acting antibiotic injection at the Vets this morning. The Vet is happy with how his wound has healed so things are OK so far but she wants to give him another injection in two weeks and to re X-ray in a month.


----------



## Rumtytum (5 August 2019)

Encouraging news for you and Kasper, looking forward to a few pics of the boy in due course ðŸ˜Š.


----------



## Shady (5 August 2019)

Faracat said:



			So Kasper had another long acting antibiotic injection at the Vets this morning. The Vet is happy with how his wound has healed so things are OK so far but she wants to give him another injection in two weeks and to re X-ray in a month.
		
Click to expand...

Sounding good Faracat. Golly your vet is very thorough!
Hugs to you and Kasper. xx


----------

